# I LOVE NISSAN



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

I blew a engine in my 1984 300ZX turbo last fall.I've owned various 280's and 300's previously and know the engines are bullet proof.I now believe the guy I purchased the car off of two summers ago probably was more of a talker than a doer and negleced basic maintenance.The car was in excellent contion overall.Anyway,I had buddies garage install a used motor.We ran the VIN number and discovered that the injector update was never done.Called Nissan, gave them some info., got a call yesterday that they will put new injectors, etc. in the motor.Fantasic, can you beat that.Now if I could only get GM to repaint my wife's two year old paint peeling Pontiac..............................


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

With all of GMs problems lately, I doubt it. I imagine the BIG 3 will complain to the government at some point and try to make imports even harder for us to own........ They already duty the heck out of them, most cost about 1 1/2 times what they should.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Car got done on Tuesday.Runs like new.Woke it right up.Jamie


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

took the dealer up here more than 3 months for them to put my new injectors in my car.


----------

